# Pics to make you smile ^_^ **add a pic thread**



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I wanted to make a summer post but don't have the energy right now (It's 3am and I'm at work  ). BUT.... Instead...

I feel like we all need a BIG smile on this forum lately. Do you have any pics of your fluff smiling? I just love a smiling malt. Please share your own!

OBI & OWEN would like you to smile just as big as they are!
 




I promise I will post a MEGA Obi/Owen post after our camping trip. :chili: 

Now, let's see those smiles!!! baby teeth, no teeth, adult teeth, tongue shots all welcome!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I don't have time to post a pic right now but just had to say that our last dog Buffy, a Jack Russell, used to literally smile when I came home. She would actually curl her lips all the way back and all teeth and gums were exposed when she was happy to see me. It was so funny.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWH CUTE :wub:

Snowy always smiles :wub2: he's my smiley boy with an outgoing and goofy personality. Crystal learned it from the monster Snowy  

I don't have recent pictures in the laptop I am using at the moment. I will check later.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Let's hear it for the O's Oh, you are just adorable Obi and Owen. Thanks for the smile. Hope to add one later today, Boo is getting groomed (thank goodness !)


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

it's Friday !!!!!!!!!!!
Carri and Thor! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Second picture! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All the fluffs look so cute!!! Here is Laurel last year, she seemed to be really tickled at something!!!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

sooooo cute and made me smile . Thank you :heart:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Awww I love smiling pups 

I don't have many pictures of Milo smiling, but I got this one a few days ago (I know a lot of you have already seen it on facebook and instagram)


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not very good at catching him smile, but I have a picture to share that makes me laugh every time... Well, 2... His yelling photo 😮with poor Danica's confused look (Danica = Min Pin) and of course his winking picture😉. Happy Friday!!!!
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Obi and Owen seem to be smiling in every picture. It always makes me happy to see there little faces.

I rarely get a happy face on a photo. But here is a funny tongue picture of MiMi. It is pretty old.


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Adorable! They look so happy! I'll have to get some pics of Paisley smiling and post them!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I rarely catch them smiling at the same time. Here's some I have on my phone right now. 































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

This is really the only one that looks like she is smiling. (But she was really eating a treat). I like this pic because you can see her little tail sticking up out of the back of the onesie.







In this one I think she is saying "lets go for a ride" and smiling







And here my dh went in his truck to get something and couldn't get her out







And here again, happy as always to get to ride in the car


----------



## RhondaR (Jun 4, 2013)

Precious pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Here is Jasmine smiling :wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Love all the Photos. Cant find My Smile File On Yogi. So He Sends You all this.*


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Marisa, what a great way to start the morning! Of course, photos of Obi and Owen ALWAYS make me smile and now, all these other smiling babies! LOVE IT! HAPPY WEEKEND EVERYONE!!! Hugs from me and my smiley girl, Bella!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm at work at the moment and don't have that many pictures on this computer...but here's Archie's smile....I can post more when I'm home.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

It looks like Pipper is doing a deep belly laugh.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This is my new girl! She came with a smile!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

Gracie love!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

First I love the pictures of Obi and Owen:wub::wub: Here are a few of my girls and Cassie:wub:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Here's Mia smiling....*


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Here's Mia smiling....*


 
Every time I see this pic on your signature, I always think she is sticking her tongue out at you and saying "Na na na na, you can't catch me!!"


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Love these kinds of pictures!!!

Here are various pics of Lucy


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's a pic of Frank with a big smile. I'll have to look more for a smiling Truff. She's more often photographed when she has been naughty and isn't smiling. But this pic of Truffles in all her naughty glory will still make you laugh.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Aww all the malts are so cute smiling :wub: I'm on my phone so I don't know if it will post a good size but here's some


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

Here's Dax having a laugh at me 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

Henry's always smiling


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Love all these pics! Thanks for starting this thread, Marisa...pics of Obi and Owen always make me smile! Here are a couple of Bailey and Emma. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here are a few smiles I came across.....Archie is my main smiler...he even was on the smilers page in Bark magazine one time...:thumbsup:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I know I already posted on this thread, but seeing all of these pictures I just want to cuddle each and every fluff and give them kisses. They are all sooooo cute. Here are some other pictures of Jasmine :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ray smiling


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

Couldn't resist posting one more of a mid belly rub smile this morning









And here's one of his best friend Lucy


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Not only is Laurel smiling, she's dancing! She was opening her Secret Santa presents!!










Running in the yard makes Dewey happy!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Great thread!!!! 

The first two pics are of Riley when he was in coat and he's also showing how secure he is in his manhood...he's a very happy boy and pretty much smiling all the time. The last pic is of Noelle at a puppy picnic a couple of years ago. :wub:


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Ahhhhhh LOVE LOVE LOVE this thread!!! I haven't been on much Hope is almost 6 months and doesn't sit still long enough for a good pic 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Marisa awesome thread!! I love all of them but gees Pam I have to know how long did it take to get all the stuff out of Truffles hair


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's Shagalicious Smilin' Steve!


----------

